# cute and funny faces



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

The best treat to eat during summer time, is ice cream :biggrin: 

I took my younger sis and the 3 fluffies to Baskin Robins. It was Picasso's first time to have ice cream. 

I ordered one small scoob in a cone for all the doggies coz I just wanted them to have a little of it. I don't want them to have an upset tummy  

They shared it together in a very sweet way. No one growled at the other. I know that S and C always don't mind sharing things, including food, together!! now I can see that Picasso is the same. They allowed him to share too :wub: :wub: 

I love to drive the family's big car when the 3 doggies are with me. The have their own place in the third row of the car. When I brought the ice-ream to the car, it was pawty time....I allowed them to come to the middle row/seat and the first thing Picasso did was laydown on my sister's tummy :wub: making himself comfy 

Here are some pictures I took of them while they were enjoying their ice cream (funny :smrofl: and cute faces :wub: 

This is Snowy (I think that he wanted to have my ice-cream, but no chocolate for him at all )
[attachment=25738:my_ice_cream.jpg]

The three sharing their ice-cream together
[attachment=25739:three_eating.jpg]

Snowy and Picasso digging in while Crystal looks at her mommy -telling her how delicious the ice-cream tastes-
[attachment=25740:3.jpg]

Picasso licking
[attachment=25741icasso_eating.jpg]

Snowy licking
[attachment=25749:snow_eating.jpg]

Snowy and Picasso
[attachment=25742icasso_...y_eating.jpg]

Picasso and Crystal
[attachment=25743:C_and_P.jpg]

Snowy and the ice-cream cone
[attachment=25744:cone.jpg]

Crystal digging in :biggrin: 
[attachment=25745:red_tongue.jpg]

My happy pups:

Snowy
[attachment=25746:Snowy_cute.jpg]

Picasso (sitting on sister's tummy;making himself comfy)
[attachment=25747_sitting_on_Mar.jpg]

Crystal (the face that always melts my heart) :wub: 
[attachment=25748:Close_up_C.jpg]

Thanks for looking  

Kat


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like they had a great time. Picasso looks like he has made himself at home! They are adorable pics.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That looks like a great doggie party. Great pictures!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

:aktion033: Those pics are just wonderful :aktion033: 

They all look like they are luving that ice cream (who can blame them).
All 3 of them are so adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pics!! They all looked like they had a great time enjoying their ice cream!! It is so great seeing Picasso so happy!! He must be loving it living with you and getting spoiled like he has never been before!!
We will get ice cream for the dogs on an occasion and will get a bowl and spoon feed it to them.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Call my silly, but that first pic I couldnt tell whether or not the ice cream was real or not :smrofl: All three of them look so happy and spoiled. Those really are some great pics! And your camera is AMAZING!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

How sweet are those pictures :wub: What fun they had.
Chloe loves her icecream too!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW Kat, those closeups are amazing. :aktion033: I love seeing those 3 happy faces digging into the icecream.What a great treat that was & what fun for Snowy, Crystal & Picasso. I love the pics & I love your fluffies. :wub: You sure captured some great moments.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, now I want ice cream  They are all so cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: how did you do the black and white mixed with color pictures? I love them :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> oh no, now I want ice cream[/B]


I was just thinking the same thing!



Katkoota, your dogs are just so Cute!


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Kat. I am a little sick today and those photos made my day.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> He must be loving it living with you and getting spoiled like he has never been before!!
> We will get ice cream for the dogs on an occasion and will get a bowl and spoon feed it to them. [/B]


He belongs to our family already :wub: :wub: 

I don't know how will I let him go...gotta be *real strong*

I always thought that ice-cream was harmful for dogs until one of my friends said the opposite...

even though my friend said that vanilla is no harm, yet I still make sure they have a little coz I just worry about them alot :blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Call my silly, but that first pic I couldnt tell whether or not the ice cream was real or not :smrofl:[/B]


LOL :HistericalSmiley: 

That is actually my fave treat in Baskin Robins: Cookies and cream + whip cream + chocolate sprinkles + cherry. Snowy always put his eyes on that one, but he never gets it :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Chloe loves her icecream too![/B]


 :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> WOW Kat, those closeups are amazing. :aktion033: I love seeing those 3 happy faces digging into the icecream.What a great treat that was & what fun for Snowy, Crystal & Picasso. I love the pics & I love your fluffies. :wub: You sure captured some great moments.[/B]


Thank you Sue :grouphug: Happy to know that you liked the pictures  The pictures says all about how much they enjoyed the ice-cream. When they finished the ice-cream (and the cone was the only thing that was left) I was trying to take it away in order to cut the cone into pieces, but Picasso did not let my hand go. His tongue was still digging inside the cone and did not want to let go :smrofl: He is one goofy, funny pup :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> oh no, now I want ice cream  They are all so cute. :wub: :wub: :wub: how did you do the black and white mixed with color pictures? I love them :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


what are you waiting for, Fay? take cutie Sparkey and head to the closest ice-cream store you have around...That cutie malt deserves a treat too for being such a cutie pie :wub: :wub: 

Thank you for your comment about the pictures. I was playing with photoshop lately and figured out how to do that. Its simple, cut the object that you want to keep it colored from the picture after pasting it in a new empty page. Turn the remaining picture into B&W, then copy and paste that colored object back to the B&W picture...hope I was good at explaining 

It wasn't my camera that made the B&W mix with the colored objects. Besides, I did not use my Nikon D80 when taking these pictures; I had my small sony in that trip (easier to carry around)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422851
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you and I would tell you the same thing that I told Fay "get your cute malt and head the ice cream store as well"  all these adorable maltese are born to be spoiled :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Thanks Kat. I am a little sick today and those photos made my day.[/B]


sorry to hear that you are a little sick today :grouphug: 
but glad to also know that S, C and P made your day 

get well soon :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=422854
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! They are born to be spoiled! Funny thing, when we go for ice cream my malt only wants the cone! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are the cutest pictures :wub: :wub: :wub: Thanks so much for sharing ice cream day with us! :aktion033:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Those are the cutest pictures - EVER :wub: . The 3 of them look so precious together - you'll have to put your foot down and keep Picasso . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

just adorable!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Adorable pictures - that Picasso has just moved in and settled right in - hasn't he ??

Max says to the Dubai Dawgs - "Hey - I never ever get icecream .. that's it - come on Cute Camel - if this is what it will take - lets go off to Dubai for a Baskin Robbins" ...

Must admit Haagen Daas Ice cream is my favorite .. mmm mmmm .....

Besides Streets Blue Ribbon which is only available in Australia ...

All the rest are just not creamy enough ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I WANT SNOWY< PLEASE> MATILDA AND I ARE IN :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yummy, Yummy - we love ice cream!!


[attachment=25763:A_A_eati...Cream_rs.jpg]


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha, thats soo cute! :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWWW! Very cute pics! Now I do want some ice cream! :biggrin: They sure enjoyed their treat!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Fabulous pictures! I really enjoyed them! Of course, I'm dying for some ice cream now!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:aktion033: Great pics. They look like they really enjoyed themselves.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#0000ff">AWWWW Kat, :wub: I can't tell you how priceless those photos are! They are GREAT! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. One think that hit me funny is, "you have a Baskin Robbins, THERE!?" hehehee

Love to ya,
Melanie </span>


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

:wub: They are so cute :wub:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

awwwww omg the babies are adorable!!! I love how they all shared their icecream! Great pictures!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow... am I in the mood for ice cream now! LOL Is the black white pic with selective colors on your camera? What setting is that? Very artistic... =]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i was just saying to the boyfriend we should all go out and have some icecream (since our ac just died on us).
great pictures, i love the one where all 3 are sharing! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, those are adorable pictures of three very special family members. I haven't seen a blog since Tueseday and am now on vacation for a few days. So, if you \post another blog, please PM me the link. I'd app[reciate it. Sorry - the keyboared I'm on is beyond awful.

Love your darlings and love you, Kat. Please keep us ;osted on Picasso. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> Those are the cutest pictures - EVER :wub: . The 3 of them look so precious together - you'll have to put your foot down and keep Picasso . Sarah [/B]


My thoughts exactly...hehe I mean he seems to be fitting in REALLY well. Maybe we will have to chat to everyone who is interested in him and talk them out of it....haha.

Those are just the cutest pics. All of them are super adorable.

I never knew until I came on here that dogs could have a little ice cream too.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

lovely pictures! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> when we go for ice cream my malt only wants the cone! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


my malts and yours are completing each other :smrofl: ...Mine are the opposite (only want the ice-cream) We should take them out together to have their Ice-cream/cone


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> you'll have to put your foot down and keep Picasso . Sarah [/B]


trust me, its not as easy as it might sound


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Adorable pictures - that Picasso has just moved in and settled right in - hasn't he ??
> 
> Max says to the Dubai Dawgs - "Hey - I never ever get icecream .. that's it - come on Cute Camel - if this is what it will take - lets go off to Dubai for a Baskin Robbins" ...
> 
> ...


Actually, my fave ice-cream store is called: Marble Slab. They opened it recently in Dubai (a year or two ago) . You can create your own ice-cream, add fruits, sweets...etc

Check *this* out :biggrin: 

I grew up eating from Baskin Robbins anytime we wanted to have ice-cream...I guess thats why I always like to have my ice-cream there  Besides, it is so close to our place (unlike Marble Slab)

Haagen Daas comes third for me  

But in general: I LOVE ICE-CREAM :biggrin: so do my malts and my yorkie :wub: :wub: 

Max - oh yeah!! come over, come over :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I WANT SNOWY< PLEASE> MATILDA AND I ARE IN :wub:[/B]


awww!! Snowy loves Matilda too :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Yummy, Yummy - we love ice cream!!
> 
> 
> [attachment=25763:A_A_eati...Cream_rs.jpg][/B]


mmmm!! that is one great picture of Abby and Archie enjoying some ice-cream too :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> AWWW! Very cute pics! Now I do want some ice cream! :biggrin: They sure enjoyed their treat!! :wub:[/B]


LOL!! get one right now...for your malt :wub: and you of course


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I'm dying for some ice cream now!![/B]


haha!! I did not know that their pictures will make some of you guys feel like eating too :smrofl: 

but you know, when I look at the pictures now, I also feel like having ice-cream


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> <span style="color:#0000ff">AWWWW Kat, :wub: I can't tell you how priceless those photos are! They are GREAT! Thank you so much for sharing them with us. One think that hit me funny is, "you have a Baskin Robbins, THERE!?" hehehee
> 
> Love to ya,
> Melanie </span>[/B]


LOL Melanie :biggrin: Baskin Robbins was here before I was even born :biggrin: 

Many International stores are here in our city


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Wow... am I in the mood for ice cream now! LOL Is the black white pic with selective colors on your camera? What setting is that? Very artistic... =][/B]


Thank you Cindy...I actually edited the picture in photoshop to get the mix of B&W and colored objects  I replied to Fay's question about how did I make it in photoshope (check page 2 of this thread)  Glad that you liked it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Kat, those are adorable pictures of three very special family members. I haven't seen a blog since Tueseday and am now on vacation for a few days. So, if you \post another blog, please PM me the link. I'd app[reciate it. Sorry - the keyboared I'm on is beyond awful.
> 
> Love your darlings and love you, Kat. Please keep us ;osted on Picasso. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


awwww..Thank you sweet Linda :grouphug: I hope you are having a great time :grouphug: 

That last post you've seen in P's blog is the last I posted  so you did not miss a thing...I will sure pm you the link once I add a new post :grouphug: 

Take care, enjoy your vacation and get back soon :grouphug: 

kisses to sweet Bonnie from me and the 3 fluffbutts :wub: 

kat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I never knew until I came on here that dogs could have a little ice cream too.[/B]


you too!? :biggrin: 

am still careful when letting them have it though


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I was playing with photoshop lately and figured out how to do that. Its simple, cut the object that you want to keep it colored from the picture after pasting it in a new empty page. Turn the remaining picture into B&W, then copy and paste that colored object back to the B&W picture...hope I was good at explaining [/B]


Wow , you did a great job. I can't even tell where you cut the picture. very clean :aktion033: you were great at explaining it by the way :thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Not only do I love all your pictures but your babies are just adorable Kat..
What funny and great pictures!! :biggrin: 
ANDREA


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Those pictures are soo cute. I would never be able to let Brie and Bentley share as Brie is a guzzler and has no table manners. LOL


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

I want some!!
They look soooo happy!
I love the pics! :wub:


----------

